# Viber ne fonctionne qu'en Wifi ?



## Monsieurte (24 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir à tous, 
je suis propriétaire d'une iphone 4 32Go depuis maintenant presque deux ans, et je viens tout juste de découvrir l'application Viber.

Je tient à précisé que j'ai un forfait iPhone Bouygues Télécome 2h + sms/mms illimité + internet 2Go à 39,90 (vivement la fin du contrat d'engagement).

Viber sur mon iPhone ne fonctionne qu'en WIFI, des que je tente de l'utilisé sur le réseau téléphone, l'application me dit qu'elle a besoin d'un accès à internet.

Est-ce normal ? Cela vient-il du fait que la VOIP ne soit pas inclus dans mon forfait ?
Viber est elle reconnue en tant que VOIP ou passe t-elle par le DATA ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses, 

Cordialement, 

MonsieurTe.


----------



## Lauange (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Verifies auprès de Bouygues, mais il me semble que la Voip est interdite dans leurs abonnements.


----------

